# Open House at RLD Hobbies



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

We will be having an Open House on May 15th & 16th 2015 bring your trains and run them on our store layout. 

there are 2 hotels in Grayville, IL

Super 8
618-375-7288

Windsor Oaks
618-375-7930


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking forward to attending this year. Bringing LS. Later RJD


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

We hope to attend this time


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

was not train related  nevermind


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

We have made a new yard to park and build trains. should be enough space for everyone who comes to our open house.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Robbie, did you work out the rail gauge issues from last fall? I remember there were a couple that gave my Fairymead steamer a fit. Deciding what to bring this time around. Mike


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Photo #3, inside curve to switch , I would recommend installing a 24" straight. Its hard on long cars.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Robbie. Lots room to use for Steam ups. See ya soon. Later RJD


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes, love the new yard area, that will be most helpful. Hope the weather is great. We are having our open house at my work place this weekend, involving my other hobby of antique garden tractors as we are having a show in conjunction with our open house. Not much train time this week, busy getting my 2 tractors ready. See you all in a few weeks. Mike and Michele T


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> Photo #3, inside curve to switch , I would recommend installing a 24" straight. Its hard on long cars.


I don't think this is a huge problem since the crossover appears to be #6 switches. It probably looks tighter due to the perspective of the photo and the scale of the property. Perhaps a different way to arrange the switches would have had the inside curve exit with a right hand #6. This would allow trains to crossover without having an s-curve whatsoever. The down side is that the inside loop would have to negotiate the curve through the curved entry of the switch.

Nice work on the layout Robby!.


----------



## mdwildcat04 (Mar 11, 2013)

So how did it go? Didn't get much rain in Evansville, but tomorrow's forecast doesn't look too good.....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Went very well on Friday. Had about 20 folks show up to run trains. Robbie even furnished brats and hamburgers for lunch. Some folks ran until midnight. Sat may have been a wash as it was raining when we left around 9am. Had to leave but had fun spent all my money.

My LS ran well on the layout which is huge and lots of room in the yard tracks to get lots of trains ready to run including a big boy. It ran well also. Later RJD


----------

